# How long should i wait between cycles



## jhill168 (Sep 2, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on how long i should be off cycle. Im almost done with a 20 week cycle and i was wondering if 2 months would be enouph time to start a new cycle. Thanks for your help.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 2, 2014)

There is no answer to this question.  You need to get bloodwork done.   Don't care about bloodwork you say?  Eh....at least a month.


----------



## 08gsxr (Sep 2, 2014)

The best way to go about it is to have the blood work done bro. Check your levels and see where you are at. Does this 20 weeks include your PCT? I've always done Time on = Time off


----------



## HeavyB (Sep 2, 2014)

We dont need no stinking blood works


----------



## blergs. (Sep 2, 2014)

jhill168 said:


> I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on how long i should be off cycle. Im almost done with a 20 week cycle and i was wondering if 2 months would be enouph time to start a new cycle. Thanks for your help.



why a 20 wk cycle? why not 12 or 14 or 16.. 20 is a bit much IMO


----------



## jhill168 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the answers everyone. Im gonna have my bloodwork done, and to blergs this is my third cycle and my first 2 cycles i did ten weeks but i started seeing and feeling good results at about 7 weeks.Is 20 weeks too much. Im on 1 ml each of test e, dbol, deca and fina. Let me know what u think. thanks


----------

